
Poet – Package and dependency management for Python - sdispater
https://github.com/sdispater/poet
======
sdispater
Poet is a new tool for Python to help you declare, manage and install
dependencies of your projects.

I started building it because I wanted to have something simpler than what is
currently existing.

Packaging system and dependency management in Python is rather convoluted and
hard to understand for newcomers. Even for seasoned developers it might be
cumbersome at times to create all files needed in a Python project:
`setup.py`, `requirements.txt`, `setup.cfg`, `MANIFEST.in`.

So I wanted a tool that would limit everything to a single configuration file
to do everything: dependency management, packaging and publishing.

It takes inspiration in tools that exist in other languages, like `composer`
(PHP) or `cargo` (Rust). The `poetry.toml` file is really similar to the
`Cargo.toml` one for example.

Note that there is no magic here, `poet` uses existing tools (`pip`, `twine`,
`setuptools`, `distutils`, `pip-tools`) under the hood to achieve that in a
more intuitive way.

I would also like to point out that, at this time, it is highly experimental
and mostly still at a proof of concept stage but I’d gladly appreciate
feedback and pull requests to improve it.

